# Kein Anmeldebildschirm mit sddm mehr

## l3u

Edit: Hier das mittlerweile konkretere Problem, gleich zu Anfang ;-)

Ich habe mich vorgestern per sddm in KDE angemeldet und dann wieder abgemeldet. Statt dem sddm-Login-Screen bekomme ich jetzt nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem nicht blinkenden Cursor links oben (den ich auf meinen anderen Rechnern kurz sehe, bevor der Anmeldebildschirm kommt). Bisher hat sddm „ganz normal“ funktioniert.

Der X-Server geht, per startx kann man eine X-Session starten. Wenn man slim als Display-Manager benutzt, dann startet /etc/init.d/xdm auch ganz normal einen X-Server, und man kann sich auch normal anmelden.

Weder Xorg.0.log, noch sddm.log, noch der Syslog, noch dmesg enthalten irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen. Bemerkenswerterweise sieht der X-Log auch ganz normal aus, als ob ganz normal der X-Server gestartet wird.

Weder ein Systemupdate (stable, emerge -uavD @world und emerge -c), noch sddm neu bauen hat was geändert. Auch nicht, das komplette System neu zu bauen (emerge -e @world).

Ich tappe momentan im Dunklen, woran das liegt. Aber scheinbar ist es ein sddm-Problem, weil den X-Server kann man ja manuell oder per slim normal starten.

Hier der Original-Post:

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Ich bin gerade mit meinem Latein am Ende! Ich habe seit einiger zeit meinen Wohnzimmer-Computer neu gestartet. Der hängt per HDMI an meinem Fernseher (wobei das denke ich keine Auswirkung haben sollte).
> 
> Statt einem X-Server bekomme ich jetzt nur noch einen nicht blinkenden Cursor in der linken oberen Ecke.
> ...

 Last edited by l3u on Thu Mar 16, 2017 9:45 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Christian99

Wenn Xorg.log keine Fehler enthält wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob überhaupt was in die Datei geschrieben wird. Deiner Beschreibung nach aber nicht.

Als nächstes hab ich mal das mit dem systemd pam modul gecheckt. Die selbe Meldung habe ich auch, macht aber nichts, da das systemd modul nur Optional ist.

Dann würde ich probieren mal einen X server mit startx zu starten.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab jetzt grad mal ein "emerge -uavD @world" durchlaufen lassen. Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Nachdem ich twm und xterm installiert habe, kann ich aber bemerkenswerterweise sowohl als root als auch als user per startx eine X-Session starten … und von da aus dann auch per startkde eine KDE-Session … der X-Server an sich geht also schonmal. Aber der Display Manager nicht.

Nach wie vor gibt es keine Fehlermeldung … sddm hab ich auch schonmal neu gebaut, aber es hilft nichts … der sddm-Log enthält ebenfalls keine Fehlermeldung!

Ich habe mal testhalber xdm installiert und den display manager auf xdm gestellt. Wenn ich dann /etc/init.d/xdm starte, bekomme ich auch xdm zu sehen (bei KDE anmelden kann ich mich da zwar nicht, aber der X-Server startet). Mit sddm bekomme ich nur den Cursor.

----------

## musv

Hast du Deinen sddm-Nutzer in die Gruppe video eingetragen?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SDDM#Permission_denied_errors_in_Xorg.log

----------

## l3u

"usermod -a -G video sddm" hat nichts verändert. Nach wie vor enthält weder Xorg.0.log noch sddm.log eine Fehlermeldung, aber ich sehe keinen X-Server :-(

Ich hab jetzt mal testweise slim installiert und als displaymanager gesetzt. Wenn ich damit /etc/init.d/xdm (neu) starte, startet brav ein X-Server und ich kann mich ganz normal einloggen. Also scheinbar liegt bei sddm irgendwas im Argen …

----------

## musv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> "usermod -a -G video sddm" hat nichts verändert. Nach wie vor enthält weder Xorg.0.log noch sddm.log eine Fehlermeldung, aber ich sehe keinen X-Server :-

 

Hast du mal den Rechner neugestartet? 

Falls nicht, kannst du auch sddm mit newgrp der Video-Gruppe temporär zuordnen. Und ansonsten solltest du mal prüfen, welche Rechte für /dev/dri/card0 so gesetzt sind.Last edited by musv on Wed Mar 15, 2017 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Jaja, den Rechner hab ich mehrfach neu gestartet. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der sddm-User nicht eh schon in der video-Gruppe war, weil bis vorgestern hat ja das Login via sddm problemlos funktioniert …

Hier die Zugriffsrechte (schauen gut aus, oder?!):

```
$ ls -l /dev/dri/card0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 15. Mär 07:51 /dev/dri/card0
```

----------

## sdoubleyou

 *Quote:*   

> Der hängt per HDMI an meinem Fernseher 

 

Hast Du mal probiert was passiert wenn du den HDMI-Kanal nicht nutzt und evtl. DVI oder einen normalen PC-Monitor nutzt?

evtl. kommt er einfach mit der Auflösung nicht klar.

xrander könnte da helfen, evtl. ist der Weg über /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup

Wenn Du ja leider keinerlei Fehlermeldungen hast, kann man sich ja erst einmal nur annähern.

----------

## l3u

Das HDMI-Kabel kann nicht das Problem sein, da es ja bisher ohne Probleme funktioniert hat, und ich per startx oder mit slim als Login-Manager ja auch einen X-Server gestartet bekomme. Weil sonst würde ja generell kein X-Server gehen, oder?!

Ich hab jetzt, um diesbezüglich sicherzugehen, das ganze System neu gebaut (emerge -e @world). Damit nicht irgrendwo irgendwas komisches mit Abhängigkeiten oder sonstwas ist. Hat leider nichts gebracht, das Problem ist immer noch das selbe :-(

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier der sddm-Log:

```
[18:10:29.046] (II) DAEMON: Initializing...

[18:10:29.118] (II) DAEMON: Starting...

[18:10:29.118] (II) DAEMON: Adding new display on vt 7 ...

[18:10:29.212] (II) DAEMON: Display server starting...

[18:10:29.212] (II) DAEMON: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{3e1af591-81d4-47c5-b4bc-05009055a7ac} -background none -noreset -displayfd 18 vt7

[18:10:31.543] (II) DAEMON: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

[18:10:31.600] (II) DAEMON: Display server started.

[18:10:31.600] (II) DAEMON: Socket server starting...

[18:10:31.600] (II) DAEMON: Socket server started.

[18:10:31.654] (II) DAEMON: Greeter starting...

[18:10:31.654] (II) DAEMON: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{3e1af591-81d4-47c5-b4bc-05009055a7ac}"

[18:10:31.725] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Starting...

[18:10:31.725] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Authenticating...

[18:10:31.725] (II) HELPER: [PAM] returning.

[18:10:31.774] (II) DAEMON: Greeter session started successfully

[18:10:32.940] (II) DAEMON: Message received from greeter: Connect
```

Das kann doch nicht sein! Warum krieg ich keinen Login-Screen?!

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, SDDM benötigt (entgegen den meisten anderen Displaymanagern) zwingend funktionierendes OpenGL

(Das erklärt zb auch warum X  mit startx oder einem anderen Displaymanager meist noch funktioniert)

Von daher würde ich noch mal schauen ob, und wenn ja, was sich zuletzt bei X und dem Grafiktreiber geändert hat (bei Intel-Grafik dann auch mesa).

Sprich, prüfe bitte ob OpenGL-Support wie von sddm benötigt vorhanden ist, und funktioniert.

----------

## l3u

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sprich, prüfe bitte ob OpenGL-Support wie von sddm benötigt vorhanden ist, und funktioniert.

 

Und wie mach ich das?!

Bei KDE steht unter "Compositor" als Augabemodul "OpenGL 2.0", Fenster werden beim Ziehen transparent etc.

Hier der entsprechende X-Log für die o. g. Session:

```
[  2582.918] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-4357.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[  2582.918] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

[  2582.918] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2582.918] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[  2582.918] Current Operating System: Linux brokkr 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Mar 13 22:29:09 CET 2017 x86_64

[  2582.918] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/md0

[  2582.918] Build Date: 16 March 2017  09:43:40AM

[  2582.918]  

[  2582.918] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  2582.919]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2582.919] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2582.919] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 16 18:53:10 2017

[  2582.919] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2582.919] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2582.919] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  2582.919] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  2582.919] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  2582.919] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  2582.919] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[  2582.919] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2582.919] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2582.919] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  2582.919] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  2582.919] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  2582.919] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2582.919] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  2582.919] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c80

[  2582.919] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2582.920]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2582.920]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[  2582.920]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[  2582.920]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[  2582.920] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2582.933] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0f31:1849:0f31 rev 12, Mem @ 0xb0000000/4194304, 0xa0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f080/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  2582.933] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2582.934] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  2582.936] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2582.936]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2582.936]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[  2582.936] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  2582.936] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[  2582.936] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[  2582.936] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[  2582.936] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[  2582.936] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  2582.936] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  2582.936] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  2582.936] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2582.936]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 2.99.917

[  2582.936]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2582.936]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[  2582.936] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  2582.937] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  2582.937] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2582.937]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.19.2

[  2582.937]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2582.937]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[  2582.937] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  2582.937] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  2582.937] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  2582.937] (II) Unloading fbdev

[  2582.937] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2582.937] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  2582.937] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  2582.937] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  2582.937] (II) Unloading vesa

[  2582.937] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2582.937] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[  2582.938] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[  2582.938] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[  2582.938] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[  2582.938] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  2582.938] (++) using VT number 7

[  2582.938] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20160919

[  2582.939] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  2582.939] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics

[  2582.939] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2; using a maximum of 2 threads

[  2582.939] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  2582.939] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2582.939] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[  2582.939] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2582.940] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[  2582.940] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[  2582.940] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[  2582.940] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[  2582.940] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[  2582.941] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[  2582.941] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[  2582.941] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[  2582.941] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[  2582.941] (--) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[  2582.941] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[  2582.941] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  2582.941] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  2582.941] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[  2582.941] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[  2582.941] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[  2582.941] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  2582.941] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2582.941] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  2582.941] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[  2582.941] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[  2582.941] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[  2582.941] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  2582.941] (II) Unloading modesetting

[  2582.941] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Baytrail (gen7) backend

[  2582.942] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[  2582.942] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  2582.942] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[  2582.942] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[  2582.942] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[  2582.942] (--) RandR disabled

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[  2582.955] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[  2582.955] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  2582.961] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@50.0 on HDMI1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[  2582.972] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[  2583.128] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  2583.128] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.128] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  2583.128] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  2583.129] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2583.129]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 2.10.5

[  2583.129]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2583.129]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[  2583.129] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2583.129] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2583.129] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  2583.129] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2583.129] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2583.129] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.129] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  2583.129] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  2583.129] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.130] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[  2583.130] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.130] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2583.130] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2583.130] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  2583.130] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2583.130] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2583.131] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.131] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[  2583.131] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  2583.131] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.131] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  2583.131] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.131] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2583.131] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2583.131] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  2583.132] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2583.132] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2583.132] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.132] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  2583.132] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  2583.132] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.132] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  2583.132] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.132] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  2583.132] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  2583.133] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  2583.133] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[  2583.133] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[  2583.133] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.133] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  2583.133] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  2583.133] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.134] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event4)

[  2583.134] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.134] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  2583.134] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  2583.134] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  2583.134] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[  2583.134] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  2583.134] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.135] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/0003:046D:C52B.0001/input/input7/event4"

[  2583.135] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  2583.135] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.136] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event5)

[  2583.136] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  2583.136] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2583.136] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  2583.136] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  2583.136] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[  2583.136] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[  2583.136] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  2583.136] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[  2583.136] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  2583.136] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[  2583.136] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  2583.136] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  2583.136] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/0003:046D:C52B.0002/input/input8/event5"

[  2583.136] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[  2583.136] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2583.137] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  2583.137] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[  2583.137] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2583.137] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  2583.137] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2583.137] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2583.138] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2583.138] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2583.138] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2583.138] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event7)

[  2583.138] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2583.138] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2583.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out (/dev/input/event8)

[  2583.139] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2583.139] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2583.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event9)

[  2583.139] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2583.139] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2583.140] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[  2583.140] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2583.140] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2585.046] (--) intel(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 190000KHz
```

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's jetzt auch nochmal mit einem X-Server-Downgrade probiert. Hilft nichts. Kein Login-Bildschirm mit sddm.

----------

## l3u

Siehe da: Ein manuelles Downgrade mit einem irgendwo im Internet aufgetriebenen ebuild für sddm 0.13.0 bringt das Ding wieder zum Laufen. Ist also ein Problem, das direkt an sddm liegt. Ich werd da mal einen Bugreport schreiben …

----------

